

The Power Inbox - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/07/27/the-power-inbox/

======
danaw
I get that it would be (mostly) great from a business perspective but much
less so from a users standpoint.

Email is a sacred medium. It is an archive of conversation and if messages
were able to be modified that essential behavior would go away. Imagine if all
of your emails could be potentially altered at any time. There would no longer
be trust in the medium.

Email is (relatively) safe. That would go out the window if a remote user had
control of the content of messages. First, what guranteed would there be that
a nefarious person doesn't change the target of a form or link? What happens
when the content of a brands message is changed without their knowing? How
long are messages modifiable? Can JavaScript be injected? We all know how far
downhill thigs could go in these cases.

Overall the benefits don't outweigh the costs.

~~~
dangoldin
Good points and they'd definitely need to be handled. I just think there's a
big opportunity in making the inbox richer and the existing static email is
limiting it. I don't really have good answers to how to deal with the security
issues but I have no doubts we'd be able to solve them if we wanted to.

